# Kreg Adaptive Cutting System



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

It looks like our friends at Kreg Tools decided to give the Festool MTF a run for it’s money with a pretty compelling offering with their new Adaptive Cutting System. 

It has a lot of feature you would only expect to see on a Festool system and Dewalt like a riving knife, anti kick back, off cut chip chip guard on the saw, a dust bag, parallel cutting guides ect...

https://www.kregtool.com/landing/adaptive-cutting-system.aspx

What’s some of your throughts on Kreg’s new track saw MTF offering? Do you think this will stack-up well against Festool’s MTF offerings?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MY first thought was, "I can't afford anything like that".

My second thought was, "Eh, if I ever need something like that, I'll just make one".


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

ive been thinking of a flip up table like this one in the video then add t track dog holes ect... when i saw the new kreg thing i might buy the folding legs and then it will fold up neat and tidy like my table saw. the angled supports on the kreg look like they attach to the sides. i doubt mounting hardware comes with the bare base. have to see how they attach but it should be doable


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

The Kreg System isn’t cheap, it’s about 40% of what the Festool MTF solution costs. It’s relatively cheap when compared to it’s competitors.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The track and saw are about the same price as its competitors. May look into it!!


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I find the product should do well and the price of the track and saw are competitive, but the package is way to much !
Kreg has a good reputation and a following so I think they will sell many. I however have a hard time justifying spending that much for something that I already have and use, a simple saw specific straight edge home made, inexpensive and works well. They are way less expensive than Festool.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

There is an interesting fact however you can buy the top for $150 and the dogs for $29 . If they are accurate like an mst top. Prices come from amazon.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Danman1957 said:


> I find the product should do well and the price of the track and saw are competitive, but the package is way to much !
> Kreg has a good reputation and a following so I think they will sell many. I however have a hard time justifying spending that much for something that I already have and use, a simple saw specific straight edge home made, inexpensive and works well. They are way less expensive than Festool.


We’ll still have to see some professional product reviews to see it’s real world performance and it’s strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Danman1957 said:


> I find the product should do well and the price of the track and saw are competitive, but the package is way to much !
> Kreg has a good reputation and a following so I think they will sell many. I however have a hard time justifying spending that much for something that I already have and use, a simple saw specific straight edge home made, inexpensive and works well. They are way less expensive than Festool.


I'm with you Dan - a home made straight edge made for a specific saw. Have on that's 8' and one that's 4', labelled for a specific saw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The thing I like about my Triton (or any) track saw is how easy it is to make a scoring cut, then the full cut, thus eliminating tear out. I have to wonder whose design they followed and who the manufacturer is. Kreg has a pretty good reputation, but I don't think they make tools, so this is a first effort in that regard. I'd bet they're paying close attention to detail.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If you look at the Triton track saw and kreg they look a lot alike . If I was guessing triton is the manufacture.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is interesting. I haven’t found a Kreg product that I didn’t like . Unfortunately I already have a track saw


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

i have the accucut but just use a circular saw. guess its too much ask for kreg to figure a way make it where you can use the accucut track on their new stuff. lots of new stuff on that table i'd like but no way i can swing 900 bucks


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a link that shows a link between Kreg and triton back in 2011.
https://kregjig.ning.com/forum/topics/kreg-triton


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This week Grizzly has it's track saw on sale for $195. Includes a 55" track. Another 55" piece is $71. Got me thinking.......


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> I'm with you Dan - a home made straight edge made for a specific saw. Have on that's 8' and one that's 4', labelled for a specific saw.


Used one like that for many years with no problems. Mine though was made using 1/8" tempered Masonite for the base, less error IMHO in lining up the pencil marks. I used a 36" steel rule with ruler stop to mark the cut line on either side of the sheet, took only a couple of minutes to mark the lines and clamp the guide in place. Finally retired it after I bought a track saw - mixed emotions about that bu mostly positive (once the price shock wore off) - and actually had to move the fence over a couple of time so that I could cut a fresh edge, finally ran out of clamp surface on the back side of the fence.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> This week Grizzly has it's track saw on sale for $195. Includes a 55" track. Another 55" piece is $71. Got me thinking.......


Ended up ordering the Grizz track saw and an extra piece of track. Not only was it on sale, but also got 10% more off with the veterans discount. We shall see!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Grizz track saw got here. Nice solid saw. Track seems pretty good. Also came with clamp on hold down to keep it from coming off the track and a stop block for cuts less than 100% of the material width. Of course, since I never had or used one before I have nothing to compare it to. The one thing I have concerns about is the 6 1/2" blade, but I don't plan on cutting thick stuff anyway. Came with a 48 tooth carbide tipped blade. Cut some 5/4 oak planks with no problems. Not too shabby for under $175.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

wow that looks great. i ordered just the kreg folding table legs today and will make my own top.i wish i could incorporate my accu cut track with some of their new toys but no luck. i also found out their bench clamps exert too much pressure to use in t track wont track.

i had bought some thick aluminum last summer to make a homemade version of these, and some 3/4 bar to drill and tap to make a couple adjustable dogs. looks like those two things, some plain dogs and a couple holdfasts will have to suffice. even bought can of flex seal to dip the ends of the clamps in after i heat and bend them a bit. i guess that will work. will see


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

if any po folk like me were thinking of only buying the legs of this system and making your own top be advised. all of the hardware needed to mount this on their top isnt sent out with the folding legs. some of it comes preinstalled in their top. they send out 6 u-bolts that are mounted from above in recesses shown in the pic of their top. its 3/4 mdf for $149. kreg doesnt think anyone who buys only the legs needs instructions of any kind in the box. their "comprehensive" hardware pack came with 6 u-bolts, 12 nuts & 4 u-brackets. they did put these sweet chinese finger puzzle looking things protecting the threads on the bolts for the adjustable legs so theres that.
while its not impossible to think i can lay a homemade top upside down and try and figure out where to drill to bolt from above i seriously doubt it will be on the first few attempts. with their top there are bolts preinstalled that you gives you a starting point that i wont have unless i knuckle under and buy their over priced top. theres only 8 different locations i have to guess where to attach things. this may not seem like a daunting a task to most of you but im not liking this at all. aint gonna be as easy i had hoped. the fact there was ZERO instructions in the box really stinks


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe this will help.

kregtool.com/customer-service/product-manuals


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

my wife is amazing. she saw my gnashing of teeth all afternoon and said just buy the assembled table top. i guess it will come with a whole new hardware pack. maybe i'll get the saw and track waaaay down the road but for now this is going to be a nice addition to my small shop. i didnt even have to whine and dine. way more than i wanted to spend right now but this is my tax refund present she says. took me almost 30 years to find one but i chose well


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

ive been thinking of a way to use my accu cut and circular saw with the new kreg and all the toys. cut a piece of plywood and put a cleat along one edge, drill hole for dowels to fit the dog holes in the top. it should work great. then i wont have to buy their track and saw for now if at all. if they come out with a cordless version i might at some point but i think this is gonna be good enough for the girls i go with


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

been thinking on how to use my accu cut track on the new table. piece of ply with a cleat along one side and use dowels to be able to drop in dog holes. just a shopmade edge guide with locating dowels. i have the accu cut trak so i might as well use it but it should work fine without it. certainly will work for now. maybe at some point if they come out with a cordless track saw i might bite but this setup should be repeatable and work just fine with all the new stuff that comes with the table. the calibrating might just be a bit different


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

goes together pretty easy when you have their top. definitely wasn't cheap but this will sure be handy and with space at a premium in my shop its perfect. it also adjusts higher than my table saw so it will be a good outfeed table.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Before I got my track saw (Triton), I used an aluminum L extrusion and my 18v DeWalt circ saw to break down ply. I had to get a decent blade, but the offset to the blade was exactly 1 1/8th, so it was really easy to mark the cut. Simple clamps held it solid. Now, I really like the track saw because the edge you cut off is the edge of the cut. And I replaced the blade with a higher quality one so tearout just doesn't happen with BB ply. Cheap China ply is a different story. I tape the cut line on that crap and still get tearout. Discovered on one sheet that the middle layer was small strands of banboo and splintered no matter how carefully you cut.


----------

